# Wie Teich teilen für Fische und Schildkröten ?



## Giovanne32 (27. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen Gartenteich ca 4x5 Mtr groß. Momentane Bewohner sind 5 __ Schildkröten, ca 20 Goldfische und einige Schilfpflanzen.

Ich möchte den Teich gerne vergrößern. Mein Problem : 

Ich mag meine Schildkröten sehr, möchte aber auch mal Seerosen und andere Pflanzen und evt auch __ Störe einsetzten. Da sich die Schildkröten jedoch nicht mit Stören verstehen und auch alle Pflanzen fressen brauche ich eine Idee, wie ich dieses Problem lösen kann.

Meine Idee war einfach einen 2. Teich anzulegen und zwischen den beiden Teichen ca einen halben Meter Land zu lassen. Damit könnte man in den einen Teich die Schildkröten einsetzten und in den anderen die Pflanzen und Störe. Problem könnte jedoch sein, daß durch den Druck der "Landteil" einstürzt, oder ??? Habt Ihr andere Ideen ?

Anbei mal eine Skizze.

Zum 2. möchte ich gerne meine Terasse ausbauen mit Holz und an einer Seite des Teiches entlang führen, sodaß ich überall direkt am Teich sitzen kann. Aber wo müßen die Stützen für die Terasse/den Steg hin und wie schaffe ich es, daß dort die Folie nicht beschädigt wird.

Ich habe bereits bei 3 Landschaftsgärtnern angefragt die sich aber noch alle nicht gemeldet haben. Meine Frage ist einfach in welchem Preisrahmen bewege ich mich bei dem gewünschten Ausbau wenn ich alles machen lasse...habe selbst wenig Zeit doch wenn es ZU teuer wird werde ich mir die Zeit nehmen müßen, denn ich will endlich mein Gartenparadies haben ;-)))


Hier mal eine Kopie meiner Anfrage :

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe vor meinen kompletten Garten umbauen zu lassen und würde mich über Ihre Vorschläge bzw ein Beratungsgespräch freuen.

Anbei eine grobe Zeichnung mit den ungefähren Maßen meines Grundstücks, eine Planung mit meinen Vorstellungen ( Ihre Vorschläge sind willkommen ) und einige Fotos des Grundstücks.

Momentan ist die Terasse gefließt. Hier möchte ich gerne eine Holzterasse bauen lassen, die über die jetzige Terasse herausragt, sodaß VOR dem Terassenzaun noch ein Tisch und Stühle aufgestellt werden können und HINTER dem Zaun zum Haus hin Kinder bedenkenlos spielen können. Nach links hinüber und auch im hinteren Bereich soll auch Platz für eine Liege zur Verfügung stehn, damit ich vom Steg aus direkt am Teich liegen und sitzen kann.

Oben soll ein Wasserfall in einen Bachlauf hineinfließen. Der bereits vorhandene Kieselweg könnte dazu als zusätzlicher Naturfilter dienen und das Wasser von dort aus in den Teich fließen.
Der Teich an sich sollte so gestalltet werden, daß ich in einer Hälfte Pflanzen, Seerosen und Zierfische halten kann und ABGETRENNT in der anderen Hälfte des Teiches meine Schildkröten. Dabei ist wichtig, daß die Schildkröten NICHT in den anderen Teichbereich klettern können, da diese die Pflanzen und die Fische fressen würden. Wie man diese Trennung bewerkstelligen kann ? Ich freue mich hier auf Ihre Ideen.
Die Wassertiefe sollte so gewählt sein, daß Tiere wie Goldfische, Störe, Schildkröten auch überwintern können.

Um den Teich herum soll mit hellen Kieselsteinen gearbeitet werden.

Die Grenze zum Nachbarn soll mit einem ca 2 Mtr hohen Betonzaun getrennt werden. Betonzaun weil pflegeleicht. Gerne aber auch Ihre Alternativen.

An der anderen Seite zur Strasse hin soll eine halb hohe Abtrennung gebaut werden, sodaß man nicht komplett von der Außenwelt getrennt ist, jedoch ein wenig Sichtschutz vorhanden ist. Hier könnte man vielleicht auch mit großen Blumenkübeln oder Ähnlichem arbeiten ???

Wichtig am Garten ist, daß er pflegeleicht bleibt, da wenig Zeit zur Pflege vorhanden ist.



Ich möchte Sie in dieser Email darum bitten, Ihre Vorschläge zur Gestaltung zu unterbreiten. Gerne können wir dies auch in einem persönlichen Gespräch nach Terminvereinbarung besprechen. Hierzu möchte ich Sie jedoch bitten sich bezugnehmend auf meinen Angaben im Vorfeld Gedanken zu machen und Lösungen mit einer ungefähren Preisvorstellung zu präsentieren.

Über Arbeiten die ich selbst erledigen kann unterhalte ich mich gerne im persönlichen Gespräch.



Vielen Dank für Ihre schnelle Antwort und mit freundlichen Grüßen






Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten

Grüße

Giorgio


----------



## koifischfan (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie Teich teilen für Fische und  Schildkröten ?*

Ich würde den Bereich der Schildkröten nicht so tief gestalten, vielleicht 50cm. Auf diesen Absatz würde ich ein Gitter stellen.


----------



## NNZ (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wie Teich teilen für Fische und  Schildkröten ?*

Kleine Frage:
Sind deine Schildkröten das ganze Jahr draussen oder kommen sie in den kalten Monaten ins Haus? Viel Spass beim Umbau. Bin auch gerade am umbauen.Vielleicht gibts ja zwei Schildkröten. weiss noch nicht. Und um welche Art handelt es sich bei dir?


----------



## Giovanne32 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wie Teich teilen für Fische und  Schildkröten ?*

Vielleicht ein paar Schildkröten geht gar nicht...wenn mußt Du den Teich wirklich auf sie ausrichten. Sie können sehr gut klettern und machen viel Dreck ;-)) Überlegs dir gut.

Ich habe Gelbwangen und Höckerschildkröten. Die können teilweise im Teich überwintern, die kleinen hol ich raus.

Wer kann mir was zu meiner Planung sagen ? Habe gestern im Internet ein Foto gefunden (glaube sogar in diesem Forum ) von einem Teich, der für mich und meine Situation TRAUMHAFT wäre. Habe dann ein wenig dran rumgespielt, um ihn so zu gestallten wie er für mich schön wäre.

Anbei das Foto.

Grüße

Giorgio


----------



## NNZ (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wie Teich teilen für Fische und  Schildkröten ?*

Das weiss ich. Wenn ja würde ich einen seperaten Teich bauen Etwas kliener aber mit einem guten filter ausgerüstet. *ABER:*meine Mutter wird wahrscheinlich nein sagen aber ich schau mal vielleicht wirds doch was.:smoki. Wie tief muss der Teich sein zu überwintern?

PS: zu deinem Plan kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Ausser das wenn du den Teich so baust wie auf dem letzten Foto wunderschön wird.

Gruss Nick


----------



## koifischfan (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wie Teich teilen für Fische und  Schildkröten ?*



> Wie tief muss der Teich sein zu überwintern?


Er muß so tief sein, daß der nicht durchfrieren kann. Welche Tiere dort leben, spielt eher keine Rolle. 1,20 Meter und tiefer.

Ob das die Schildkröten für gut befinden, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. Unsere sind im Warmen (10-12 Grad); und auch nicht für Wasser geeignet.


----------



## Annett (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wie Teich teilen für Fische und  Schildkröten ?*

Hallo Giorgio.

Wenn das zuletzt gezeigte Bild nicht von Dir gemacht wurde, dann such bitte unbedingt die Quelle(Link) des Bilders.
Ich muss es leider hier aus dem Forum entfernen, denn die Urheberrechte an jedem Bild bleiben zeitlebends beim Fotografen, sofern er sie nicht (an Dich) veräußert hat. 
Sorry, aber so sind die Gesetze...


Ansonsten würde ich zwei absolut getrennte Teiche machen und statt so viel Holz eine mittige Terrasse in Betracht ziehen. 
So hat man sowohl morgens als auch abends (je nach Himmelrichtung) entweder die Sonne + den Teich vor oder hinter sich. Ein Gefühl, als säße man auf einer kleinen Insel....
Das Ganze kann man dann mit einer hohen Bepflanzung am Rand der Zuwegung noch soweit treiben, dass keiner merkt, dass es zwei getrennte Systeme sind. 

Wäre das was?


----------



## Giovanne32 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wie Teich teilen für Fische und  Schildkröten ?*

Hallo,

sorry wg dem Bild. Wollte Niemanden damit schädigen.

Eine Terasse in der Mitte ist eine gute Idee, kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage. Ich hab mich schon so in diese Idee verliebt, daß ich den Teich gerne so haben möchte.

Die noch offenen Fragen sind :

Wo genau üßen die Stützen für die Terasse hin und wie wird dies gemacht ? Loch buddeln, Zement rein, Stützte rein ????

Zweite Frage : Wenn ich den Teich zweiteile, und den Bereich der näher an der Terasse liegt ca 30cm tiefer lege, dann können die Schildkröten im unteren Becken dort nicht mehr hoch. Den oberen Teich könnte ich dann so bauen, daß er voll Wasser fließt und wenn er voll ist, das Wasser weiter über Natursteine und Kieselsteine in den untereen Teich fließt. So können die Fische auch nicht runter. 

NUR WIE dick muß das Stück Land zwischen den beiden Teichen sein, damit es später nicht vom Wasserdruck einstürzt ??? 

Kann jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------

